
Electric motorcycles are already here – and more are likely on the way - prostoalex
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/05/electric-motorcycles-are-already-here-and-likely-more-are-coming.html
======
crgwbr
I’m sure electric bikes would be great for commuting, but so much of the joy
of owning a bike comes from the mechanical aspects of maintaining it and
bonding with it over time—I’m not sure an electric bike would ever be more
than a laptop in that sense. I’ll keep my aging Triumph going for as long as I
can.

